# legs up when eating, switches legs



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Before I purchased Cooper, I asked his owner if he had any weird quirks. She said the only thing he does is "raises his leg when he eats".

So I've had him for over a year and EVERY time he eats, he always has one front leg raised. He then switches them. I'm going to post the only picture ive gotten of it. He doesnt do this when eating grass.. so weird.

I do know at my old barn, someone told me it could be beginning stages of a neurological issue but he seems absolutely perfect otherwise.

Just think its an odd habit or something more?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Someone once told me that was a "morgan thing" but I had never heard of it until I bought a pony that did that. I ended up trading her for a walking horse because she was not child safe. She was healthy and as far as I know had no issues...


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

****! Ive never had his food on the floor, but I'm laughing because I cant imagine balancing like that. geez. Glad to know hes not the only one, thanks so much for the picture evidence.
My boy is QH x btw, so no morgan there- i dont think.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Try feeding his grain on the ground. Would be interesting to see if it makes a difference.

There was a thread a long time ago about a horse that moved around a lot when he was eating, whether on the ground or at chest height. In that case it was because he was in a lot of pain and needed to move to try to alleviate it. While grazing, he would move so it wasn't noticed. With the grain in one place he had to shimmy around to reduce his pain as much as possible. It wasn't a nice story unfortunately.

I'm not saying that's what this is, but it is kind of odd. I would try different feeding methods and see if you can find any kind of pattern.


----------



## Miloismyboy (Aug 18, 2009)

We have an arabian at our place that does the same exact thing, she's fed on the ground and only does it while eating her grain, never while just grazing in the pasture or munching on the round bale. Just one of her quirks I guess.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Creampuff and another one of the livery horses (Darla) do that very thing. They sort of "wiggle" their leg, switch legs, and then stand there. No one at my barn has a clue... I'll be lurking this thread to see if someone can shed light on it!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

We have a mare that does that. She doesn't have any health problems. The mare is a mustang, so it's not a "morgan" thing with her either. lol.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I've seen a number of horses that seem to just get excited and do this when fed grain, and none have ever had any problems.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

^^Yup. It's called the 'Happy Grain Dance'. My friend's horse does it, too funny. It goes like this: "I love my grain!" (Raise front left leg) "I love my grain!" (Now raise front right) Repeat until grain is gone.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

my QH gelding does it. I've had him for about six years and he hasn't ever had any issues with it. I think he just gets excited about feed. He only does it when it's feeding time and I'm walking to his bucket then he switches legs almost the whole time he is eating. I think for the most part it's just a wacky personality deal. Hopefully that is what's going on with your horse. I would just watch it and if turns into anything worse I would have it checked out.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

LOL, wow these are all great responses. I love the "Happy Grain dance"! So funny! Ive had him for since last February and he has always done this. He shows no other "odd" signs. I am going to feed his grain on the ground today just because I think it'll be funny to watch him balance and eat- I'll have to try to remember my camera.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

My anglo did this because she was taught she was not allowed to paw while she was eating her grain.


----------



## tmathis624 (Sep 3, 2015)

We just purchased a very under weight Clydesdale and she lifts her front legs while eating. Her feet are awful shape and farrier is coming out soon not sure if shes in pain or happy she's getting food!


----------



## AlmostTexan (Apr 27, 2014)

PaintHorseMares said:


> I've seen a number of horses that seem to just get excited and do this when fed grain, and none have ever had any problems.


Ditto! I just had a TB mare on lay up at my farm that did this. Not the first and I dare say not the last.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

It's a perfectly normal, natural response to food. Not a sign of any neurological problems.

Many, many horses and ponies do it, some with so much enthusiasm they end up tipping their feed bucket over or planting their feet in the bin, my Clydesdale is one of those!

When there is snow horses will do this to move the snow so they can get at the grass beneath.

Love 'The Happy Grain Dance'


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Yep my mare does this anytime she wants something, food, attention, people come home from work and shes been lonely lol doesnt matter. Happy horse foot.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I have several that do that. both paw & hold leg up when eating their grain. I think they think they can shovel it in faster that way!!:icon_rolleyes: Feeding on the ground doesn't work so well it get spread about.  

It is basically their happydance:happydance: for food. Also noticed a trait that tends to be past down from one generation to next,lol


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

It is called "begging" and is not the sign of anything other than (possibly) being really excited about getting dessert!!!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

As said it's a variation of pawing. I like how Elana put it.. "begging".


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

We have one that does this and one that does the happy head flip and one who does neck arches/stretches. They are all "normal" well at least healthy, it just makes the barn look like an inpatient hospital for mentally ill equines.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

rookie said:


> We have one that does this and one that does the happy head flip and one who does neck arches/stretches. They are all "normal" well at least healthy, it just makes the barn look like an inpatient hospital for mentally ill equines.


Have you had your 'happy head flip' horses teeth checked, just in case he is not getting some discomfort.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Yes he has had his teeth check and has done it since he was a two year old (is now in this mid twenties). It started at the track as a borderline stable vice that only appears when he is excited about something (feeding, training etc).


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I know what rookie means, I've only ever seen Arabs do it lol. The way it's done you can tell it's not a health thing I promise.

Had to train my boy NOT to do that under saddle, like my nose intact!


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Have you had your 'happy head flip' horses teeth checked, just in case he is not getting some discomfort.


It's very much an Arab trait - seen this many times with Arabian horses


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I've always just called it the "Arab head flip". Actually never seen a non-Arab do it, though see how it could develop.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

weird, my arabian never did it but we have two standardbreds who do it. I always assumed it was due to them standing in a stall and being excited about something.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

I have seen many horses do this. It seems to show enjoyment of their food, almost bliss sometimes. It is only a problem if your horse keeps knocking his feed bin over (when its on the ground) or if he can put a foot through the fence (if feed bin is hanging). It's not a 'fault' with your horse. More of a personality-trait.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

And actually, some of our foals did this when drinking from their mothers! 

...could it be like the cat-paw-kneading thing in origin? Cats initially do that when drinking from their mothers too, and then later on so many do it when you massage their ears, they'll just knead whatever is under their paws, eyes closed and purring!  The ancestral mammal was shrew-like, perhaps they did it too?


----------



## Suchagoodboy (Aug 1, 2016)

My QH mare does this as well and a massage lady told me she has stomach issues. When I touch the stomach pressure point behind her front leg she raises it. I have been feeding her a barley mix with aloe vera and she doesn't do it near as often or as long. So perhaps its connected?


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Our TWH gelding raises his right leg at graining time and holds it up the whole time he's eating. We just figure it's one of the mouthy goofball's numerous quirks that makes him "Spezul"


----------

